# [emerge] Erreur de recompilation gcc (résolu)

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Après avoir changer la version de gcc et ajouté l'UTF-8, je lance emerge system et sa plante sur man avec le message suivant :

```

 Adding group 'man' to your system ...

  - Groupid: 15

 Adding user 'man' to your system ...

  - Userid: 13

  - Shell: /sbin/nologin

  - Home: /usr/share/man

 You must add group man to the system first

 

 ERROR: sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

      man-1.6f-r3.ebuild, line   25:  Called enewuser 'man' '13' '-1' '/usr/share/man' 'man'

           eutils.eclass, line  551:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

               die "${g} is not a valid GID"

  The die message:

   man is not a valid GID

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3/temp/die.env'.

 
```

man étant installé avant le group man et l'utilisateur man éxistaient déjà avant et c'est normal. Mais bon ...

Alors groupdel man et userdel man et emerge sytem --resume et j'ai exactement le même problème à part que le group man a bien été créé mais pas l'utilisateur man.

A noter que j'obtiens le même problème pour openssh (group et utilisateur sshd) et fcron (group et utilisateur fcron) ...Last edited by Picani on Sun Jul 19, 2009 2:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

est-ce que ta commande getent fonctionne bien ? Quel est le résultat de 

```
getent group man
```

(lorsque le groupe existe)

----------

## Picani

La commande fonctionne pas :

```
# getent group man

Erreur de segmentation
```

Je dois recompiler quel paquet pour la rénstaller ?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est un binaire de la glibc. C'est un peu étrange ce segfault... T'as quelle version de glibc ? On peut voir ton emerge --info ?

----------

## Picani

Ok alors glibc en version 2.9_p20081201-r2, et :

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Jul 2009 12:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt dbus dri emacs flac fortran fr gdbm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session slit spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff toolbar truetype unicode vorbis wavpack wma x86 xft xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Les flags ont l'air corrects, la glibc se recompile bien ? getent fonctionne après ?

----------

## Picani

Dsl pour le temps de réponse j'ai eu plusieurs problèmes ...

La glibc ne se recompile pas, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc events.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -fPIC    -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h  -DPIC -DSHARED -DNOT_IN_libc=1 -DIS_IN_libpthread=1    -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/events.os -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/events.os.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/events.os

sed 's/\(.*\)/"\1\\n"/' Banner > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/banner.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc pthread_create.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -fPIC -DMULTI_PAGE_ALIASING=65536 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=4   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h  -DPIC -DSHARED -DNOT_IN_libc=1 -DIS_IN_libpthread=1    -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/pthread_create.os -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/pthread_create.os.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/pthread_create.os

init.c:74: erreur: unknown field â€˜ptr_pthread_attr_setschedparamâ€™ specified in initializer

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl/init.os] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/glibc-2.9-20081201/nptl Â»

make[1]: *** [nptl/subdir_lib] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/work/glibc-2.9-20081201 Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 

  ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 failed.

  Call stack:

                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

              environment, line 3574:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

              environment, line 1174:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

        src_compile.eblit, line  188:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

        src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

  The specific snippet of code:

          make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

   The die message:

    make for default failed

  

  If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/build.log'.

  The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/environment'.

```

J'ai lancé emerge binutils gcc glibc, binutils s'est bien recompilé, mais gcc me donne cette erreur :

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-config.h insn-config.h

echo timestamp > s-config

build/genattr /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/config/i386/i386.md \

     insn-conditions.md > tmp-attr.h

/bin/sh: line 1:  6331 Erreur de segmentation  build/genflags /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/config/i386/i386.md insn-conditions.md > tmp-flags.h

make[3]: *** [s-flags] Erreur 139

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-attr.h insn-attr.h

echo timestamp > s-attr

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-attrtab.c insn-attrtab.c

echo timestamp > s-attrtab

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc Â»

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build Â»

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build Â»

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

  

  ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

  Call stack:

                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

              environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

              environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

              environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

              environment, line 2845:  Called die

  The specific snippet of code:

        emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

   The die message:

    emake failed with bootstrap-lean

  

  If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

  The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'.

 
```

D'après pas mal de forums il faut mettre à jour gcc. Je l'ai fait la semaine dernière et il a le mot clé ~x86 dans package.keywords ...

J'ai changé mon make.conf entre temps :

CFLAGS=" -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Normalement sa ne devrait rien changer, non ?

----------

## Picani

emerge gcc finit toujours par avoir une erreur pendant la compilation, sur un fichier source toujours different, et me met ce message s'erreur :

```
erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation
```

Je pense que je dois réinstaller gcc, mais sans pouvoir compiler je vois pas trop comment faire. Il existe en paquet près-compilé ? Ou alors puis-je extraire une archive stage3 à la racine sans tout casser ?

Et sinon est-ce que sa pourrait être cette erreur de gcc qui a mal compilé glibc et qui empèche elle-même l'installation de man, openssh, fcron, et les autres qui ont besoin de créer des groupes et des utilisateurs ?

----------

## kernelsensei

mhh, rendu là, t'as vérifié ta ram ? Ton CPU est-il overclocké ? (pour vérifier la ram tu peux booter sur un liveCD avec memtest86+, genre ultimate boot CD)

----------

## boozo

'alute

en fait tu ne peux pas compiler un gcc optimisé pour core2 depuis un générique (avec CFLAGS i686) il lui manque des supports pour le faire

/me en a fait les frais y'a pas longtemps

Essaye donc en rebasculant les CFLAGS à i686 dans ton make.conf puis recompiler la toolchain.

Sinon questions supplémentaire : l'upgrade de gcc un changement de slot ? Quelle était la sequence/détail des modifs effectués stp 

BTW tu peux toujours reccupérer un binaire de gcc et l'emerger avec  -k   :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Mais ça veut dire quoi ? L'optimisation pour Core2Duo marche pas ou c'est juste l'optimisation du compilateur gcc pour Core2Duo qui marche pas ?

Sinon petite question de vocabulaire : "recompiler la toolchain" = emerge binutils gcc glibc libtool ou emerge system ?

Et le passage de gcc-4.3.2 à 4.3.3 s'est passé sans problème à part une erreur de compilation au début, la même que dans le 7° post ("emake failed with bootstrat-lean" etc ...). J'ai supprimé /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/ et j'ai recommencé, ça s'est bien passé. Par contre j'ai oublié de lancer le script fix_libtool_files.sh, mais quand j'ai vu que ça compilait pas bien, j'ai cherché dans la doc et je l'ai lancé. Et j'ai recompilé ce que j'avais pas réussi à compiler.

----------

## boozo

Ooops !   :Embarassed:   Dsl j'ai été un peu^H^H^Hbeaucoup trop vite en conclusion - à tord en plus - bref, c'est fin de semaine faut m'excuser j'ai pas beaucoup dormi ces temps-ci.

Je voulais dire en fait que : selon le cpu dont tu disposes, tu ne pourras pas générer les jeux d'instructions nécessaires que tu sécifies via les CFLAGS (cf. ma boulette récente qui m'a perturbé l'analyse)

Sinon oui pour la terminologie : toolchain = chaine de compilation (linux-headers, glibc, blablabla)

Bon revenons à ton pb.

Avec ces infos que tu donnes en plus c'est différent : 

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Et le passage de gcc-4.3.2 à 4.3.3 s'est passé sans problème à part une erreur de compilation au début, la même que dans le 7° post ("emake failed with bootstrat-lean" etc ...). J'ai supprimé /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/ et j'ai recommencé, ça s'est bien passé.

 

Le gcc-4.2.2 était compilé avec quels CFLAGS ? le changement i686 -> core2 est intervenu qd ?

Malgré ce pour m'éclaircir les idées, la piste de k_s (ram defaillante) me semble être plus pertinente (échec aléatoire des compilation) pour l'heure et avec ces données mais je vais rechercher un peu car il me semble avoir vu passer un truc sur une migration similaire à la tienne et qui s'est également mal passé mais j'ai plus en tête les causes

Vais voir si jamais et je dis.

Edit : précisions

----------

## Picani

Ok merci pour les réponses.

Je vais recompiler linux-headers, binutils, libtool, gcc, glibc, enfin la chaine de compilation (woa j'ai compri !!   :Razz:  ) avec -march=i686 (ou alors -march=generic j'ai vu que sa marchait à partir de gcc-4.3.3).

Sinon gcc-4.2.2 était celui de stage3 et gcc-4.3.3 était compilé avec -march=i686. J'ai changé après avoir eu tous les problèmes, et notamment celui de man, quand j'ai regardé les options de gcc pour voir si j'avais pas fait une connerie ...

----------

## boozo

Perso je resterais sur ce qui marche sûr et tenterais un coup avec -march=i686 seulement pour voir si ça plante toujours et si oui si c'est alétoires ou si c'est sur un fichier précis

Btw, sans pour autant pouvoir directement incriminer -march=generic je le supecte d'avoir mis le brin chez moi en compléments avec -mtune=generic dans mes différents tests. M'enfin si tu veux bencher tu peux hein ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Bien vu : rien ne marche avec -march=generic.

Mais, si linux-headers, libtool, binutils et glibc ce sont bien recompilés avec -march=i686, gcc ne se recompile toujours pas ...

Voici l'erreur de la 3° recompilation de la matinée (j'ai que ça à faire ...)

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-complex.c -o tree-complex.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/ggc.h:40,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-cfgcleanup.c:36:

./gtype-desc.h:971: erreur: expected â€˜=â€™, â€˜,â€™, â€˜;â€™, â€˜asmâ€™ or â€˜__attribute__â€™ before â€˜voidâ€™

make[3]: *** [tree-cfgcleanup.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-flow.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-complex.c:29:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cgraph.h:220: erreur: expected declaration specifiers or â€˜...â€™ before â€˜unshgnedâ€™

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cgraph.h: In function â€˜VEC_cgraph_edge_p_base_lower_boundâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cgraph.h:220: erreur: â€˜line_â€™ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cgraph.h:220: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cgraph.h:220: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [tree-complex.o] Erreur 1

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-attrtab.c insn-attrtab.c

echo timestamp > s-attrtab

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc Â»

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build Â»

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build Â»

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2845:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Je vais quand même voir si emerge man marche maintenant.

----------

## boozo

Bon on avance (enfin si je puis dire) j'ai vraiment l'impression d'après les output d'emerge que tu as collé que ça plante toujours au même point et c'est pas aléatoire donc.

Sent donc plus le bugreport çà... sinon me demande si tu essayes en fixant LC_LANG="C" voir si c'est mieux

Et puis courage. si ça peut te rassurer un peu : j'ai du me refaire une bonne trentaine la toolchain dasn tous les sens la semaine dernière donc je connais ce parfum  :Mr. Green: 

Edit: ah oui au fait; repasse un coup de --oneshot sur gcc-config aussi et verifie le select de ton profile

/me continue à chercher

----------

## Picani

Je viens de trouver un truc bizarre :

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world -pv

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2  USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl%* openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

...
```

C'est quoi ce USE nptl ? Il n'apparait pas dans emerge --info.

Sinon j'ai encore eu une erreur de compilation de gcc du même genre que tout à l'heure (erreur de syntaxe sur encore un autre fichier ...), et fluxbox ne s'est pas compilé non plus :

```
In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4/istream:834,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4/sstream:45,

                 from stringstream.hh:31,

                 from StringUtil.hh:28,

                 from Theme.cc:27:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4/bits/istream.tcc: In function `std::basic_istream<_CharT, _Traits>& std::ws(std::basic_istream<_CharT, _Traits>&)':

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4/bits/istream.tcc:964: erreur: `_' was not declared in this scope

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/g++-v4/bits/istream.tcc:964: erreur: `ct' was not declared in this scope

make[4]: *** [Theme.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

mv -f .deps/TextureRender.Tpo .deps/TextureRender.Po

mv -f .deps/MenuTheme.Tpo .deps/MenuTheme.Po

make[4]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/work/fluxbox-1.1.1/src/FbTk Â»

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/work/fluxbox-1.1.1/src Â»

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/work/fluxbox-1.1.1/src Â»

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/work/fluxbox-1.1.1 Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

  

  ERROR: x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1 failed.

  Call stack:

                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 2156:  Called default

               ebuild.sh, line 1501:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

                ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

  The specific snippet of code:

          emake || die "emake failed"

   The die message:

    emake failed

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

  The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1/temp/environment'.

```

Si il s'y met lui aussi ...

----------

## boozo

Pour nptl c'est normal - je te laisse chercher de quoi il est question entre 2 recompilation tu vas trouver sans pb y compris sur ce forum

En revanche, je viens de voir un truc que je n'avais pas remarqué avant : tu as activé le support pour f77 et j'ai quelques souvenir de pb avec - donc sauf tu en as expressément besoin vire-le de tes usesflags soit dans le package.uses voire juste avec #USE="-fortran" emerge -1v gcc  pour tester 

Une autre chose dans la serie serait de faire un --oneshot sur bison et flex - ça ne mange pas de pain

Je réitère : Courage !    :Smile: 

----------

## Picani

Alors le --oneshot bison flex s'est bien passé mais pas le emerge gcc derrière, même sans le support pour fortran et LC_LANG="C"  (et -march=i686 que je laisse jusqu'à que sa marche).

Ensuite pour nptl j'avais vu ce que c'était mais ce que je demande c'est pourquoi j'ai ce USE qui apparait quand je fais emerge gcc -av et pas quand je fais equery uses gcc ?

Sinon j'ai pas trouvé de binaire pour gcc ...

Et question : si je recompile gcc avec le compilateur d'Intel ? (pas libre d'accord mais c'est pour dépanner ...)

----------

## boozo

C'est clair, que c'est pas clair cette histoire   :Confused:   Reste presque que gettext et on en revient à se faire un @system si ça continue ! Tout sauf gcc c'est rageant ! 

Bon je n'ai plus vraiment d'hypothèse à te soumettre à mon grand désarroi   :Sad:   tu as un binaire de gcc en version 4.3.2-r3 ici (marche avec un emerge -k au fait) espérant qu'il permette un upgrade plus aisé...

En revanche je ne me hazarderais pas à tester avec ICC sauf à rajouter de la complexité à ton problème - dès que tu auras retrouvé un systeme qui tourne carré tu pourras te faire un sandbox si tu veux mais avant çà mmmh pas glop !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: pour nptl au fait, tu as (ou avais) quoi comme profile de selectionné ?

Edit 2: Tu devrais éditer ton premier post et modifier le titre du topic le pb est au fond un ugrade de gcc et non pas man - Devrait inspirer plus de gens pour multiplier les idées et les solutions j'espère  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Merci pour le binaire de gcc (je l'avais vu mais je pensais pas que c'était dans une archive ...).

Mon profile est celui par défaut de l'installation avec le CD minimal, donc c'est desktop je crois, je vérifierai quand je rentrerai chez moi.

----------

## Picani

Mon profile :

```
$ ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 mai 27 18:14 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

```

J'ai installé Gentoo avec le CD minimal que j'avais télécharger vers mi-mai environ.

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu peux lancer deux fois d'affilée la compilation de gcc sans rien toucher à tes paramètres, et nous dire si ça plante toujours au même endroit? Parce que je n'arrive pas à voir comment boozo a écarté cette hypothèse (désolé   :Embarassed:  ). C'est-à-dire, si gcc plante toujours, maintenant que tu as récupéré un binaire correct!

----------

## Picani

Justement le binaire je n'arrive pas à l'installer ...

Je fais emerge -k chemin_du_binaire et j'obtiens :

```
 *** You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package.
```

En effet c'est écrit dans la page man de emerge. Donc je l'ajuste au répertoire où se trouve mon paquet, je lance emerge -k gcc sa me l'installe normalement (sa veut récupérer les sources), puis emerge -k gcc-4.3.2-r3 et pareil, puis emerge -k gcc-4.3.2-r3.tbz2 et comme au début ...

J'ai manqué un truc mais j'arrive pas à voir quoi.

----------

## Leander256

Il faut que le tbz2 se trouve dans un sous-répertoire de ton répertoire cible. Soit dans un sous-répertoire All, soit dans un sous-répertoire sys-devel.

Cela vient du fait que par défaut PKGDIR pointe sur /usr/portage/packages et que ce répertoire contient une hiérarchie semblable au premier niveau de /usr/portage. Donc normalement le tbz2 de gcc doit se ranger dans /usr/portage/packages/sys-devel/.

Le plus simple c'est de le mettre là où portage l'attend, donc dans /usr/portage/packages/sys-devel/. Tu n'as ensuite pas besoin de spécifier la valeur de PKGDIR.

En espérant que le problème vienne de là  :Smile: 

----------

## Picani

Ah ok ! Et le pire c'est qu'en y réfléchissant sa devient évident ...   :Embarassed: 

Bon ça a bien marché, je recompile gcc sans le support pour Fortran et evec -march=i686, et je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Picani

1° recompilation de gcc avec le binaire : sa plante ...

Voici les dernières lignes du log :

```
main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a attribs.o -lmpfr -lgmp

build/genchecksum cc1plus-dummy > cc1plus-checksum.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    cc1plus-checksum.c -o cc1plus-checksum.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -o cc1plus \

         cp/cp-lang.o stub-objc.o cp/call.o cp/decl.o cp/expr.o cp/pt.o cp/typeck2.o cp/class.o cp/decl2.o cp/error.o cp/lex.o cp/parser.o cp/ptree.o cp/rtti.o cp/typeck.o cp/cvt.o cp/except.o cp/friend.o cp/init.o cp/method.o cp/search.o cp/semantics.o cp/tree.o cp/repo.o cp/dump.o cp/optimize.o cp/mangle.o cp/cp-objcp-common.o cp/name-lookup.o cp/cxx-pretty-print.o cp/cp-gimplify.o tree-mudflap.o attribs.o c-common.o c-format.o c-pragma.o c-semantics.o c-lex.o c-dump.o  c-pretty-print.o c-opts.o c-pch.o c-incpath.o cppdefault.o c-ppoutput.o c-cppbuiltin.o prefix.o c-gimplify.o c-omp.o tree-inline.o cc1plus-checksum.o main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a -lmpfr -lgmp

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_finish':

tree1.c:(.text+0x617): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_init':

tree1.c:(.text+0x705): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/parse.o: In function `yyparse':

parse.c:(.text+0xd9b): undefined reference to `yylex'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tree1] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

  

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2845:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'.

```

L'autre recompilation est en cours.

----------

## Picani

Et voila la deuxième recompilation qui a, elle-aussi, planté ...

```
main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a -lmpfr -lgmp

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -o cc1plus-dummy \

         cp/cp-lang.o stub-objc.o cp/call.o cp/decl.o cp/expr.o cp/pt.o cp/typeck2.o cp/class.o cp/decl2.o cp/error.o cp/lex.o cp/parser.o cp/ptree.o cp/rtti.o cp/typeck.o cp/cvt.o cp/except.o cp/friend.o cp/init.o cp/method.o cp/search.o cp/semantics.o cp/tree.o cp/repo.o cp/dump.o cp/optimize.o cp/mangle.o cp/cp-objcp-common.o cp/name-lookup.o cp/cxx-pretty-print.o cp/cp-gimplify.o tree-mudflap.o attribs.o c-common.o c-format.o c-pragma.o c-semantics.o c-lex.o c-dump.o  c-pretty-print.o c-opts.o c-pch.o c-incpath.o cppdefault.o c-ppoutput.o c-cppbuiltin.o prefix.o c-gimplify.o c-omp.o tree-inline.o dummy-checksum.o main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a -lmpfr -lgmp

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -o tree1 \

   treelang/tree1.o treelang/treetree.o treelang/tree-convert.o \

   treelang/lex.o treelang/parse.o \

   main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a attribs.o -lmpfr -lgmp

build/genchecksum cc1-dummy > cc1-checksum.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    cc1-checksum.c -o cc1-checksum.o

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_finish':

tree1.c:(.text+0x617): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_init':

tree1.c:(.text+0x705): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/parse.o: In function `yyparse':

parse.c:(.text+0xd9b): undefined reference to `yylex'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tree1] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2845:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'. 
```

C'est le même fichier qui est en erreur.

Je vais essayer de recompiler gcc en version 4.3.2-r3 plutôt que 4.3.3-r2, pour voir.

----------

## Picani

Et voila la version 4.3.2-r3 :

```
main.o  libbackend.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a attribs.o -lmpfr -lgmp

build/genchecksum cc1plus-dummy > cc1plus-checksum.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    cc1plus-checksum.c -o cc1plus-checksum.o

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_finish':

tree1.c:(.text+0x607): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/tree1.o: In function `treelang_init':

tree1.c:(.text+0x6f5): undefined reference to `yyin'

treelang/parse.o: In function `yyparse':

parse.c:(.text+0xd63): undefined reference to `yylex'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tree1] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4800:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5326:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3054:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2844:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

  emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/environment'.

```

Et le emerge --info, identique pour les trois compilations :

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Jul 2009 12:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt dbus dri emacs flac fortran fr gdbm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session slit spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff toolbar truetype unicode vorbis wavpack wma x86 xft xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

fortran est dans les USE mais dans packages.use, il est enlevé de gcc, tout comme gtk.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Est ce que tu peux désactiver ccache, et recompiler flex maintenant que le binaire est installé :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ emerge -pv --oneshot flex gcc
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

Aaaaaaaaah pu'taing ! J'ai même pas vu qu'il avait ccache activé !   :Mad: 

Bon c'est la coutume en ce moment que je passe à côté des poutres !   :Laughing: 

Alors tu peux probablement miser gagnant sur netfab - vu les changements effectués entre 2 compilation et sans vidanger le ccache à chaque fois ça sent le vainqueur.  

@leander : pas de soucis je bigle pas mal ces jour-ci donc plusieurs zoeil ne font pas de mal - la chaleur sans doute ou alors c'est l'age  :p

Edit : Mouais enfin je bigle mais qd même pas trop - J'avis pas révé là y'avais pas encore ccache ! A tout hasard, il est rentré qd dans la bataille ?

C'est un test sur la résistance capillaire des forumeurs que tu nous fait Picani  ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Picani

Manqué, sa a encore raté ...

Première compilation :

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-generic.c -o tree-vect-generic.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c: In function â€˜vect_update_interleaving_chainâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:988: error: â€˜sumtinfo_bâ€™ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:988: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:988: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c: In function â€˜vect_equal_offsetsâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:1044: error: â€˜res0â€™ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:1031: warning: unused variable â€˜ses0â€™

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:1220:33: warning: missing terminating " character

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:1220: error: missing terminating " character

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/tree-vect-analyze.c:1221: error: expected '=`, ',`,'`, 'asm` or'__attribute__` before 'loop_vec_info`

make[3]: *** [tree-vect-analyze.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage3-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage3-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2845:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

    emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'.

```

Puis emerge binutils linux-headers libtool glibc (au cas où ...) et deuxième recompilation de gcc cette en fois en 4.3.2-r3 :

```
-DHOST_MACHINE=\"i686-pc-linux-gnu\" -DTARGET_MACHINE=\"i686-pc-linux-gnu\" \

     /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/c-pch.c -o c-pch.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/c-parser.c -o c-parser.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/c-gimplify.c -o c-gimplify.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/tree-mudflap.c -o tree-mudflap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/c-pretty-print.c -o c-pretty-print.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/c-omp.c -o c-omp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/main.c -o main.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/tree-browser.c -o tree-browser.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    insn-modes.c -o insn-modes.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    insn-preds.c -o insn-preds.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/ggc-page.c -o ggc-page.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/alias.c -o alias.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/ccB8BzlB.s: Assembler messages:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/ccB8BzlB.s:3284: Error: no such instruction: `lovl %esp,%ebp'

make[3]: *** [alias.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-attrtab.c insn-attrtab.c

echo timestamp > s-attrtab

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 failed.

 Call stack:

              ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4800:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5326:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3054:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2844:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/environment'.

```

Et troisième recompilation, de nouveau en 4.3.3-r2 :

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros                  -Wno-overlength-strings -Wc++-compat    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -Icp -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c -o cp/class.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c: In function â€˜check_field_declsâ€™:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:2900: error: expected expression before â€˜<â€™ token

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:4445:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:4449:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:4794:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:4806:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:5373:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:5509:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:6304:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:6314:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7892:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7895:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902:1: warning: embedding a directive within macro arguments is not portable

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902:

./gt-cp-class.h:41:1: error: unterminated argument list invoking macro "TREE_CHAIN"

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c: In function 'build_clone`:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:3857: error: 'TREE_CHAIN` undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:3857: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:3857: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902: error: expected ';` at end of input

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:7902: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/cp/class.c:3779: warning: unused variable 'parms`

make[3]: *** [cp/class.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

 

 ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 4801:  Called toolchain_src_compile

             environment, line 5327:  Called gcc_src_compile

             environment, line 3055:  Called gcc_do_make

             environment, line 2845:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

  The die message:

   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2/temp/environment'.

```

Je n'ai touché aucun paramètres (à part ccache que j'ai viré).

...

----------

## netfab

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> mhh, rendu là, t'as vérifié ta ram ? (pour vérifier la ram tu peux booter sur un liveCD avec memtest86+, genre ultimate boot CD)

 

Avant d'aller plus loin tu devrais faire ceci pour être certain du matériel.

----------

## Picani

Je l'ai déjà fait, c'est bon.

----------

## boozo

Attention c'est pas pour douter de toi hein mais juste pour mémoire car j'ai déjà fait l'erreur, memtest86 et memtest86+ ne testent pas la ram dans les mêmes conditions ; de fait on peut révéler des erreurs dans l'un et non dans l'autre et ce après 10h de runtime.

Pourrais-tu poster les build.log et config.log sur pastbin stp des fois qu'on y vois plus clair avec  :Sad: 

(c'est dans les reps /var/tmp/ de compilation de gcc)

btw si j'ai tout saisi : c'est bien une install fraiche que tu as juste voulu passer en full utf-8 et ensuite le pb c'est révélé sur man ? 

Si oui tu es parti de quel stage3 stp ?

ps:/ je sais qu'on t'en demande  tour de bras pour seulement peu de résultat pour l'instant et que l'agacement de ne pas pouvoir utiliser ta gentoo s'accroit avec les recompilations successives mais je t'assure que pour nous le coeur y est - Re- courage ! Quitte à finir en ssh-party !  :Wink: 

Edit : Comme expliqué plus bas /me relayais une erreur vis-à-vis des 2 memtest depuis pas mal d'années => ceux qui like me n'utilisent ce programme que très rarement devraient jeter un oeil ici et là pour se rafraichir la mémoire :p

----------

## Picani

Justement memtest86+ est censé s'arréter au bout d'un moment ? Je m'explique (et le problème vient alors peut être de là ...) : je le lance à partir de ubcd, et ensuite à chaque fois qu'il finit le test #8, la barre "pass" arrive elle aussi à 100% et sa recommence du test #1 et dans la ligne du dessous la colonne pass prend 1 de plus. Au bout de la 10° fois, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai fait echap (reboot). Il n'y avait alors aucune erreur.

2° question : donc pour être sur qu'il n'y a aucune erreur, je dois lancé memtest86 après memtest86+ ?

Sinon, j'ai télécharger le CD minimal et le stage3 ici : http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/current/

Ensuite, avant de tout installer (genre firefox, claws-mails, epdfviewer, etc ...), j'ai suivi le guide de localisation et celui de l'UTF-8. Le problème c'est que j'ai fait une faute de frappe en definissant LANG et que ça m'a tout installé en prenant LANG="C" vu que celle définie ne marchait pas. Je dois dire que j'ai mis 2 semaines à m'en apercevoir et que quand je l'ai réglé, j'ai lancé emerge system et je me suis retrouvé avec mon problème de man (cf 1° post du sujet).

Les build.log et config.log devraient arriver dans les 2h (je suis pas sur mon ordi là).

Et merci, j'apprécie beaucoup votre aide.

----------

## boozo

 *boozo wrote : Je ne colporterais pas davantage de rumeurs car en plus dans mon précédent post j'en ai écrit encore une belle sur les différences sous jacentes aux 2 memtest  - shame on me ! (vais l'éditer pour les lecteurs futurs et engagerais à lire les changelog des 2 projets car je ne suis pas le seul vioc à être has been) - Je corrige donc ici aussi - ndr wrote:*   

> Non en fait faire les 2 c'est pas fondamental : memtest86+ est suffisant mais c'est toi qui doit l'arrêter car c'est une boucle infinied'où  la nécessiter de le laisser tourner longtemps.
> 
> memtest86+ teste l'état de la ram "à froid" mais cela ne garantie pas dans l'absolu l'état réel de la ram lorsque celle-ci est soumise à une lourde charge (variation de chaleur et de tension, etc) - Certains gentooistes ici on déjà vu qu'après plusieurs dizaines d'heures sans erreurs détectées une barette de ram se soit effectivement montrée défectueuse mais bon ce peut être aussi le couple CM~ram (voire alim) qui peut être en cause dans ces cas limites.
> 
> Bref, après x passes sans erreurs tu abaisses d'autant la probabilité que se soit un cause matérielle that's all ! (Tient au fait : 10 passes çà fait combien d'heures çà ?)

 

En l'état, force m'est de l'avouer que je sèche lamentablement sur la cause exacte du pb et pire sur le moyen d'en venir à bout - sauf à t'engager à réinstaller de novo mais cela me répugne de t'inciter à cela car on aura rien réglé dans l'histoire - ceci-dit ça reste à toi de voir selon tes contraintes   :Sad: 

Je continue à chercher la lumière (malgré la chaleur !) en espérant la trouver dans ces logs mais si d'autres (leander, netfab, etc) veulent prendre la main je les y engage vivement - plus on est de fous plus on compile   :Laughing: 

Edit : Et allez ! Une autre erreur entre le chaise et le clavier cf. précédent post sed '/LC_LANG="C"/LC_ALL="C"/ (Rhalala ! Y'a plus personne l'été pour relever mes bourdes de typo maintenant - Voilà personne ne le crois au taf qd je dis que passé les 27°C /sys/brain_boozo passe en idle  :Laughing:  ) 

Re-tente un coup en fixant çà dans le make.conf pour voir

----------

## Picani

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhh !!

Les fichiers sont beaucoup trop grands pour pastbin !!

Sinon j'ai pensé à tout réinstaller mais ce serait s'avouer vaincu trop facilement   :Twisted Evil:  Encore une semaine ...

----------

## boozo

Fait des splits c'pas grave ; fera du grain à moudre d'ici au prochain "compile gcc failed" ^^

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Sinon j'ai pensé à tout réinstaller mais ce serait s'avouer vaincu trop facilement  Encore une semaine ...

 

Ben voilà on a gagné un nouveau névrosé   :Laughing: 

 "encore une semaine..."

'tain va falloir que j'explique que je vais passer mes prochaines nuits sur bugzilla à ma belette maintenant... va pas être gagné !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Picani

Voila les derniers build.log et config.log sont sur pastbin, en plusieurs morceaux :

Picani et Picani -> morceaux 1 et 2 de build.log (j'ai pas pensé à donner des noms diférents ... le plus ancien est le morceau 1)

Picani-build-3 -> morceau 3

Picani-build-4 -> morceau 4

Picani-config -> config.log en entier

En espérant que ça aide.

----------

## Picani

Une recherche (de plus ...) sur le net m'a fait trouvé ça : http://www.linux-archive.org/gentoo-user/330469-gcc-update-failed.html

Si le problème vient de là (et que j'ai bien comprit, parce que moi et l'anglais sa fait beaucoup trop de monde   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), c'est vraiment un problème très con ...

Mais j'essaye quand même avec MAKEOPTS="-j1", une recompilation de plus après tout c'est plus grand chôse.

----------

## Picani

Donc c'est bien ça : j'ai mis MAKEOPTS="-j1" et gcc se recompile nickel.

Par contre deux questions : 

1° Comment on enlève un paquet de world ? J'ai réinstallé less et j'ai oublié le --oneshot et maintenant il est dans world et plus dans system ...

2° Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de changer les CFLAGS pour un paquet donné ? Parce que -march=core2 marche pour tous sauf pour gcc, binutils, glibc. Ce qui fait que je peux pas lancé emerge system pour optimiser tout le système pour Core2Duo vu que ça s'arrète au milieu quand sa rencontre un des trois. Ou alors comment dire à portage d'installer system (ou world) en excluant certains paquets (j'ai pas trouvé ça dans la page man).

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour le 1 : sudo emacs /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## Biloute

Mais quel meli-melo.

Donc c'est quoi le souci et la morale de ton histoire?

Faut-il eviter de mettre -march=core2?

Faut-il eviter gcc 4.3.3?

----------

## Picani

C'est vrai un résumé s'impose.

GCC 4.3.3 marche bien.

L'option de compilation -march=core2 marche pour tous les paquets SAUF GCC (au moins pour les versions 4.3.2-r3 et 4.3.3-r2).

Lorsque GCC ou un autre élément de la chaine de compilation a du mal à se recompiler (quand il veut pas se recompiler en fait ...), mettre la variable MAKEOPTS à "-j1" resout le problème.

Voila j'espère que ça aidera ceux qui auront le même problème.

              Picani

----------

## Biloute

J'ai vu que tu compilais avec CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Est-ce qu'en CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" on a le même problème?

Pourquoi as-tu choisi de passer à GCC 4.3.3 ?

----------

## Picani

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'en CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" on a le même problème? 

 

Je sais pas j'ai jamais essayé avec CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi as-tu choisi de passer à GCC 4.3.3 ?

 

Alors avant Gentoo j'étais sous Fedora et il y avait cette version je crois. Et puis, sur le site de GCC ils mettent la version 4.4.0 comme stable alors je me suis dit que la 4.3.3 devait l'être aussi, tout en apportant des améliorations à la 4.3.2 (je sais, c'est moyen comme raisonnement maisi bon ...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Pixys

bon je lance ça un peu à l'arrache (on est vendredi, c'est permis) : j'ai lu en diagonale le fil, j'ai pas tout saisi ; en fait le seul truc que j'ai compris c'est que tout compile sauf gcc...

t'as essayé : 

```
-march=native
```

----------

## Picani

Oui j'ai essayé mais plus rien ne se recompilait après ...

----------

